# Alternative taming methods



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all, 

Are there any methods I can use that don't involve standing there like a lump baby talking to them OR hand feeding them millet.

I have been doing this for months and I am BORED.

I honestly can't stomach the monotony for one more day. This has become a chore as dull as the washing up.

Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, your little ones don’t care about that 😉 It’s an arduous process and the best way to get them to be more open to you and trusting you is talking to them, reading to them, etc. You don’t have to baby talk if you don’t want to. Just being in the same room as them, next to their cage, talking out loud as if you would to anyone else will help. The important thing is to integrate yourself as part of their flock and their world. I’m assuming they’re still shy about stepping up, etc. right? If that’s the case, you’re likely in for a few more months without making any breakthroughs 👍🏻

My girl was extremely skittish when I got her. The way that I tamed her was actually not really by trying to tame her, but only by spending so much time with her and expressing interest with her that she accepted me as a flock mate and friend. I talked a lot to her about random things, not necessarily baby talking, just telling her about my day. I played music and sat by her cage doing something unrelated. Sometimes I never even talked. Budgies can sense emotions better than humans can. It’s quite probable your budgies can sense your boredom and frustration and it’s hindering your progress even more.

The best thing for you to do right now is to try to get out of the mindset that taming is the only end result and that you have to get there. It’s not really a tangible Thing one can bestow upon someone, or, even, that can be bestowed unto you. It’s more of a familiarity and closeness that mimics that of a family - you grow with each other and learn each other’s behaviors, and you love them.

I know it’s frustrating but I think you’re wearing yourself out. Spend as much time with them as you can, even if you don’t say anything at all. Talking to them directly is always good as it makes their focus turn to you, but also do comfortable things around them like reading or resting or anything you like, and they’ll see that you’re happy and content around them and they will eventually feel confident around you to do the same.

Best wishes 💜


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh ok! I bought a budgie when I was 12 he was tame in weeks and stuck to me and my family members like glue til the night he died. I didn't really have much advice from a pet store and the internet wasn't a real thing back then. It just happened easily.

Anyway I don't have a few months left in me for extra boring chores in a life filled with mind numbingly boring chores so I will need to rehome.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> Anyway I don't have a few months left in me for extra boring chores in a life filled with mind numbingly boring chores so I will need to rehome.


That seems…excessive?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What on earth is going on? This isn't like you at all.
For someone who seemed to really care about Cassie and Luna you've done a full 108 degree position change and I, personally, find it extremely upsetting.

You were making great progress according to what you were saying. So.... what is going on that has made this abrupt and sudden change of heart?

If you aren't "enjoying" the taming and bonding process then simply stop.
Learn to appreciate your budgies for who they are and enjoy watching them play together and "be birds".

People who expect their birds to behave in a certain way are bound to be disappointed.
Each and every budgie has his/her own unique personality. Just because one budgie "tamed easily" and "stuck to you like glue" is no guarantee that any other budgie you get will behave in the same manner.

Talk to me...*


----------

